# Lures for Walleye Fishing



## northernfisherman24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats the best lure for walleye fishing?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

We have been fishing the north end of Lake of the Woods exclusuely for the last 12 years. 
95% of the time we use 1/4 oz jigs. Mostly lead (no color). Whether they (walleyes) are in 6 feet of water or in 36 feet of water. Jig with a minnow or leach.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends where you are fishing, generally Crank Baits, Jigs, Spinners, Lindy Rigs, plain hooks all are viable options. Minnows work well in the spring, leeches in the summer, crawlers all year long, Gulp is a good substitute for live bait, as well as berkly power bait. One of my favorite combo's is a jig with a 3" curly tailed grub power bait, sometimes tipped with a leech. Basically trial and error will find the right combo.


----------



## northernfisherman24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## fish4life2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Like the others Have stated depends on where you are I have used cranks, trolled, jigs, jig spoons, on open water dependant on depth it is mostly jigs variable sizes from 1/16 - 3/8 oz and assorted colors that glow or with fish vision uv coating with live minnows or gulp sented baits . crank baits in shallow water6 ft or less , spoons deep water vertical jiged and through Ice.
you just have to have diversity. Good Luck


----------



## kojiro2000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, i am an amateur fisherman from Turkey who is 27.I would like to share your knowledge about walleye fishing from coast. Pls. add me on MSN or Skype?I have caught walleyes with live bait (minnows) so far and i want to learn about fake baits like "lures and crank baits,jigs" and such...Also i would like to learn about other alternative baits to live minnow.Pls i need a more experienced person than me to improve my fishing knowledge.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## cforthunder (Aug 3, 2011)

i use LiveTarget Lures. they are expensive, but they look just like baitfish. I love them for walleye, pike, bass, and trout!


----------

